# Naughty & Nice



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

B. alternatus (Urutu)









B. annulata (Ringed Water Cobra)


----------



## fastbaz (Aug 12, 2007)

nice looking snakes


----------



## wba6745 (Jan 11, 2007)

cobras stunning


----------



## aie_boa (Nov 7, 2007)

beauties


----------



## jamie-c (Nov 16, 2007)

freakey eyes on the cobra 

stunners though


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

stunning, especially the bothrops!


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

gorgeous! =)


----------



## Rick (Aug 15, 2007)

very nice :mf_dribble:


----------



## serpentkid100 (Mar 7, 2006)

nice snakes you have there: victory:


----------

